# DodMERB Medical Appointment: Round 1 Complete!



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, today I just finished my first of many medical appointments. I woke up early in the morning to get a head start to Clarksville, TN for a Ear, Nose, Throat Consultation. 

I recieved this remedial back in July because I failed the initial audiogram in the left ear. The remedial was meant to be a private ear doctor at my expense; however, I called up the docs at Colorado Springs to get the Army to pay for it because I had no insurance or money to pay for it. The doc I spoke to told me I could get a ENT consulatation at DoDMERB's expense. They lied.

After dealing with the turbulance with my prompt move from MI to TN, getting school in order, settling down, etc., I got a chance to schedule my first remedial: this new year I am going to work my ass off to get all of these medical appointments out of the way before I go to UD next Summer. When I scheduled the appointment, I was told I had to either pay out of pocket or get insurance as DoDMERB was not going to pay for the medical appointment. Luckily I got some insurance to cover it, so that was not much of a problem.

So, I traveled 150 miles to Clarksville( those ***hats could not pick a place any close!) with my grandfather. When we reached Clarksville, we let our GPS lead us to the right address. The building it lead us to turned out to be an insurance agency:doh: So, we got directions from a receptionist there and it turned out to be some 20 miles further down the road. We had to find out which street it was on, so we attempted to call the place. I called 3 times and my grandfather once---and they hung up on us all four times! We had to drive around for thirty minutes until we found it ourselves.

So, I got into the office and the doctor saw me. He looked in both of my ears and told me my ears were perfect. The initial problem was that I had cerum earwax occluding my eardrum. I used ear wax remover, but DoDMERB did not believe me when I said it helped, so they had me go through the trouble of traveling 150 miles to a doctor's office for someone to look in my ear and tell me everything is A-Okay!!!

While we were at Clarksville, we went to a nearby Chinese buffet to eat. While there, we noticed we were surrounded by some 100 hotels and motels. We also noticed all of the military guys coming in the buffet to eat. That's when we noticed we were just a mile or two from Ft.Cambell( probably should have posted a link up now that I think about it:doh:).

So, this is just round 1 of my Medical appointments. Now, I have to concentrate on a more serious one regarding my MRI results for my left shoulder when I visit the ortho next week. Somewhere in the near future I need to retake my audiogram now that my ears are checked out.

PM, signing out.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 4, 2009)

SA baby....SA....

Go to an herbal shop next time before the ear test (if you have to take another)

Buy ear wax 'cones'. They're made of wax and canvas and look like a giant ice-cream cone. Cut a small hole in a paper plate and insert the small end of the cone into your ear. Then light the large open portion on fire.....yes....fire.

This is of course with your head canted....the acts as a vacuum and melts the earwax out, pulling it up into the canvas.

Trust me you will feel 5 lbs lighter and your hearing will improve, along with being thoroughly disgusted at what just popped out of your ear.....

;)


----------

